# Water Updates



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 0 
Nitrite: 5

I added 2 goldfish like 4 days ago and they died in the first day but this is the first time ive been able to check. My nitrite is the only high one does this mean it is spiking or what ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> Ammonia: 0
> Nitrate: 0
> Nitrite: 5
> 
> ...


Aren't you fishless cycling? If so why are you adding goldfish to the tank?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like it is getting there, you cycling a tank???


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Aren't you fishless cycling? If so why are you adding goldfish to the tank?
[snapback]1151083[/snapback]​[/quote]

I added them because i was going to use them as feeders for my Gold P and i went to the LFS to pick something else up so i just grab'd them while i was there


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> I added them because i was going to use them as feeders for my Gold P and i went to the LFS to pick something else up so i just grab'd them while i was there
> [snapback]1151314[/snapback]​


You shouldn''t keep fish in a tank with that much nitrite in it. One it's too high of nitrite, and two, it kinda defeats some of the purpose of fishless cycling.

Besides, you should be quaratining feeders before use.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah im going to be breeding convicts for feeders since its so easy...but is my nitrite spiking since its so high ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> yeah im going to be breeding convicts for feeders since its so easy...but is my nitrite spiking since its so high ?
> [snapback]1151777[/snapback]​


You will know it has peaked, when it starts to decline. That is the time to cut your ammonia in half.

Good luck


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Thursday at 7:50*
Ammonia: 1ish
Nitrite: 5 if not higher
Nitrate: 20 if not higher

---- Think I'm ready for the big water change? ----


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> *Thursday at 7:50*
> Ammonia: 1ish
> Nitrite: 5 if not higher
> Nitrate: 20 if not higher
> ...


Big water change? The only big water change you do is when your cycle is over, and you are not there yet.

You are cycled when your ammonia and nitrite are at 0, and your nitrates are high.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

New results again:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 5
Nitrate: between 40 & 80


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> New results again:
> 
> Ammonia: 0
> Nitrite: 5
> ...


Continue with what you are doing. Seems like nitrite MAY have peaked. If it drops cut your daily ammonia dosage in half.

You are doing great.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Another update..

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: .025
Nitrate: 40


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

how long do you think it will take the nitrite to hit 0?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Should be soon, your numbers are looking good.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah it finished today and the fish is coming tomorrow...will post pics when i get him


----------

